# Beretta Nano



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new Beretta Nano?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

nano? no


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ok, just looked it up on google images, so now

nano, yes , i have seen it!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Guns & Ammo has a write up on the Nano in the new issue. I'm really anxious to see one up close. I doubt they have hit the shops yet.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

It appears to go head to head with Sig's small 9mm, and Kimber's Solo.

Cheaper than the Solo, but about the same weight (17 ounces). All three of these are bigger and heavier than some of the very smallest 9mm guns (Kel-Tec, Ruger, etc.)

I saw it advertised for $409.00 (I forget which site, though). Pretty cheap. Let's hope they did more testing than Kimber and Kel-Tec did when they released thier small 9s.


----------



## CharlieW (Feb 2, 2011)

The key thing for me is going to be the trigger -- is it long like a Kahr? Heavy like the Sig? None of the early reports say much about the trigger, and that is surprising.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I find it interesting.

And I'd like to shoot one.

But I personally like hammer fired guns over striker fired guns.

:smt1099


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Drove to a zillion stores yesterday trying to find one... No go.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's not shipping to dealers yet.

This thing is going to crush the other pocket 9s out there. I'm not a totally huge Beretta fan but I will get one of these.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*excited about it but sad at the same time*

I think the nano looks good and have read good reviews about it in magazines.
The Beretta site has a youtube video of someone there picking a random nano and cleaning the grease off of it and firing 1,000 rounds without malfunction (as long as they were honest with there filming) which is more than Kimber can boast.
I just wish that they would have taken advantage of the module chassis by offering more than one right out the gate (but they are not  )


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

I am no. 16 on the waiting list at thegunsource.com They sent me a open invoice yesterday. I believe they are getting close to shipping. Beretta claimed a few days ago they are being shipped to their warehouse. I would imagine end of Oct first of November they will hit the retail stores. The question will be how many back orders will be filled with the first shipment? If the Nano pocket 9mm can fire 1,000 rounds with zero problems I am more than ready to commit. The biggest compalint I have had with pocket 9mm has been reliability. If Beretta has addressed that big issue Nano will be my only concealed period. 

How can Kimber Solo even compete with Beretta Nano when the Solo costs $250 more and appears based on the Nano 1,000 challenge video on Youtube more reliable. I am sure glad I did not buy the Kimber.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Russ said:


> How can Kimber Solo even compete with Beretta Nano when the Solo costs $250 more and appears based on the Nano 1,000 challenge video on Youtube more reliable. I am sure glad I did not buy the Kimber.


At least I know my Kimber will be pretty... if nothing else. :smt086


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> I think the nano looks good and have read good reviews about it in magazines.
> The Beretta site has a youtube video of someone there picking a random nano and cleaning the grease off of it and firing 1,000 rounds without malfunction (as long as they were honest with there filming) which is more than Kimber can boast.
> I just wish that they would have taken advantage of the module chassis by offering more than one right out the gate (but they are not  )


Developing more frames means developing more mags which would push back the release date, better to get the gun out and start building rep before investing more into the project.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

by more frames i meat shape or color or texture something easily changed or even a promotional frame. No new mag needed for that.

That was just my two cents on berretta pulling themselves ahead of the micro pack :smt071


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> by more frames i meat shape or color or texture something easily changed or even a promotional frame. No new mag needed for that.
> 
> That was just my two cents on berretta pulling themselves ahead of the micro pack :smt071


Ok, I thought we were referring to multiple frame sizes. Multiple textures would still require some retooling or different molds to alter the texture pattern and when you don't even have the base product out yet it doesn't make much sense. The good news is that if one desires different textures on a ploy framed gun there are a variety of aftermarket providers for those treatments. As for different colors, I kind of like that Beretta sticks with the norm as far as their color schemes go and the same people that can alter the texture can apply Duracoat etc. to "dress up" the gun a little. Personally I've never cared for the olive drab guns but some of the grays and tans look pretty good....

As far as "promotional" frames, what did you have in mind?


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Holly said:


> At least I know my Kimber will be pretty... if nothing else. :smt086


Holly

Agreed the Kimber Solo is a beautiful firearm. It felt very comfortable to handle. I wish it was reliable. I really wanted to own one but in the end a gun can be ugly but if reliable I will buy.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Holly said:


> At least I know my Kimber will be pretty... if nothing else. :smt086


Not many men will marry the ugly sister, even if she's the better cook.:mrgreen:

They've announced that they will follow up the 9mm with a .40 caliber version (same size and configuration). I think I'll wait. I want to see the dust settle first. I recall all the glowing reviews on the Kimber Solo when they first came out. I imagine that they shipped hand fitted weapons for the magazine reviews. Judging from what I've seen in member-driven forums, there was not the same reliability there as there was with the magazine samples.

The Nano .40 sounds perfect (if it works; if it is reliable; if it is durable); small, narrow, light and in a major caliber. Nice.

Note: I've only had one Beretta, (early version of a Cheetah--model 82?; 84?) and it was perfectly reliable. I'm looking forward to hearing owner-reports on the weapons.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Boy, I'd bet the .40 is a snappy little devil.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Packard said:


> Not many men will marry the ugly sister, even if she's the better cook.:mrgreen:


Truuue story! I have some hefty plans for that little pistol. I would prefer it to be a little more than artwork when I'm finished, though.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

denner said:


> Boy, I'd bet the .40 is a snappy little devil.


Heard rumor that a store around these parts had them in their warehouse months ago... just sitting and waiting. I think I'd just like to get my 9mm before I start drooling over anything else. Sooooo tired of waiting for it.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Not many men will marry the ugly sister, even if she's the better cook.:mrgreen:


this would explain the numerous single, skinny , ugly men out there


----------

